
Safeguarding trans-Atlantic developer collaboration - robin_reala
https://github.blog/2020-07-23-safeguarding-trans-atlantic-developer-collaboration/
======
Confiks
If you want to know more about the judgement and Standard Contract Clauses,
the FAQ page on Schrems' site is a good start: [https://noyb.eu/en/next-steps-
users-faqs](https://noyb.eu/en/next-steps-users-faqs)

While SCCs are not technically prohibited, any company handing over personal
information (be it of customers or employees) in many cases can't in good
faith enter in such an agreement.

Whether professional usage of Github and other SaaS services can be considered
handing over personal information is left as an exercise to and headache of
many European legal departments in the coming months.

------
randompwd
So stop allowing US-resident employees access to EU, UK & Swiss data.

------
gcb0
> In compliance with the new ruling, GitHub is now relying on SCCs to
> establish necessary data protection for all

That means: "our last industry hack, Privacy Shield Framework, was shot down
for the second time, making it dangerous for us. Now we use the even more
dubious one, until it is shot down too"

more on SCCs gaps: [https://www.bclplaw.com/en-US/insights/gdpr-the-most-
frequen...](https://www.bclplaw.com/en-US/insights/gdpr-the-most-frequently-
asked-questions-are-the-standard.html)

~~~
aorth
Sounds more like GitHub is just "safeguarding" their own ass. What does "data
protection" mean in this context? Protecting user data from the US Government?
Strange article...

------
mlthoughts2018
I feel Europe is hugely winning this fight because they are out-innovating
American legislation.

~~~
google234123
Yes, that's why there are so many unicorns coming out of europe right now.

~~~
jsiepkes
So unicorns are the most important thing here? Not how we safeguard the
privacy of citizens?

